# SHE KINDLED!



## whiteconfections (Apr 14, 2010)

AHH! So our ugly blue Dutch kindled last night! I put in the nest box on time, then when I went out, BABIES!  8 live, pink ones!  She kindled 3 days early, too!

Just had to share!  AHH!


----------



## CrimsonRose (Apr 14, 2010)

Woo Hoo congrats!!!


----------



## Mtcookie (Apr 15, 2010)

congratulations.  my last one kindled 7 days late


----------

